# Addict R15?



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just checked out the Scott website to once again look at the R2 only to notice that they added a new model, the R15, to the Addict line up. Upon trying to retrieve the link, the model was erased, presumable because the page has not been completed yet.

I do remember that it differs from the R2 in that it comes with a SRAM Force Grouppo, Mavic Ksyrium SL's, Fizik Arione CX Saddle, Ritchey Carbon Handlebars and notably a HMX frame, it also sports a white and silver paint job.


----------



## Seven Wonder (Oct 13, 2009)

If you check some European shops they seem to be selling it already. It looks like a great bike. Hopefully Scott will sell it in the US!


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yea I noticed that, I work at a shop that sells scott so and that's pretty much the bike I wanted to build, except I would swap out the RD and shifters for red. I'm gonna try to get it over here, hopefully they might even be able to get it over here with an integrated seat mast.


----------

